# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  EurEyeCase, European Robotics in ophthalmologic micro-surgery, EU Framework Programme for Research and Innovation - Horizon 2020, Europe

## Airicist

Website - eureyecase.eu

----------

